# Need Advice On A Weber Q



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We just got back from the Boston RV show at the expo center..... Kinda dissapointed, actually. The only thing we saw that caught my eye was the outside kitchens that seem to be catching on with several of the major RV builders. The best I saw? The 30 foot (I think) Outback from Campers Inn. Cant remember which unit it was though. It had a slide out cook top to the right, a small fridge, sink and countertop w/ shelves above, and then a swing around grill that is on an articulating arm, clamped to the bumper. Very cool. I took some pictures, but they're on my phone now.....

In any event, the Expo center- which is very, very large, was only half occupied. They crammed all the venders in half of the expo, with only the North enterance as access. We had gone to try and find replacement camp chairs, and I wanted to see the weber display for grills. We found neither. My goal was to see the difference between the weber Q 200, 220 and 300. W/ a family of 6, I wasn't sure if the smaller grills would handle our demand, and still be...portable.

So I ask you all, fellow Outbackers.... will a 200 or 220 be big enough for us? 6 burgers/ two steaks/ or 4 dogs and two burgers... will there be room to cook? Whats the difference between the 200 and 220, and is it that big of a difference to justify almost $75.00 between them?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I think they should be big enough and I believe the difference between the two is the thermometer on the 220.

Sorry to hear it was a flop. Cabela's just had chaise lounge chairs on sale. We got 3 from the bargain cave last year for less than $30 ea.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

the 200 will be fine for your family. If you are always cooking for more than 6 (friends in the site next door







) then you will find it being a bit to small.

We loved our "Q" but for us, we ended up either cooking over the fire, or needing a bigger grill cause we are always cooking for multiple families. SO I ended up switching to a camp chef.

You cant go wrong with a Q200


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I have both the Q100 and Q200. I also just bought the griddle for the Q100 (to fry bacon outside the Outback). The same stand and tank extension works on both.

I got my Q200 for tent camping (within walking distance of the truck). Now, just us for a weekend and I like the 100. The 200 is for extended trips and I use it all the time when I get back home. It pretty much lives on the back deck. These things cook a lot better than most people realize until they try them.


----------



## Doft (Jul 9, 2006)

I agree that the 200/220 Will be large enough for your family. We have the 220. The only difference between the 200 and 220 is that the lid is a little taller and it has the thermometer. We've had our 220 for three years and love it. The folding grill stand for it works well and frees up the table. We also have the griddle for it and it works great.
We like it so well that we bought a 300 to use at home. We love it also, but it is not really designed to be portable and is pretty large.

We were thinking about going to the RV show. Sounds like we didn't miss much.

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

You really didn't miss much Jim... unless you enjoy having to wait in a line to view some of the trailers. I was amazed at how many people were there. The three ticket windows had a line that was literally 100 yards long, and once you got inside they had a "disney line" where it doubled back on itself and snaked its way up to the windows. The big diesel pushers were the big draw, and the only people in them were the "lookie loos"......
Thanks everyone for the input... chances are, if we get the 220 it will ultimately replace our deck grill as well and serve double duty.......


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I just checked the Keystone web site- it was the 312 BH.... very cool setup. If they would just use the same setup (interior) as the 301 BQ, this would be the ULTIMATE family trailer......


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

We've been using the weber q 200 for a while and it works great. Space shouldn't be an issue, we've cooked a dozen pork chops on ours before with room to spare. If I were going to use it for backyard grilling too I may consider the Q300 as it has two burners with separate controls. Either way though you can't go wrong.

Brad


----------

